# Buying a car or motorcycle in Cabo?



## ManHammer (Sep 17, 2012)

My wife, 14 year old daughter and myself are planning to move to Cabo San Jose in the coming weeks. We finally received an offer on our home here in Atlanta so now we are starting to figure out what we will take or leave behind. Pretty much everything is being sold however, I am wondering about the vehicles.

Currently I am thinking about driving my pick up from Atlanta all the way (thinking I will take my time and make the trip in 6 or 7 days which allow me to see a lot of Baja which would be AMAZING! BTW, I have experience riding motorcycles all over Baja but in those cases the bikes were rented.

That said, I am also thinking about selling the truck and buying a new or used one there. To do this:
Will I will first need to get a Mexican Drivers license?
Will I need to be prepared to pay cash or credit card for the vehicle or is financing an option?
Any other advice/info regarding buying a vehicle in Mexico?

If I take the truck I will then buy a motorcycle once there so either way I will be needing help getting answers to the questions.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You do not need a Mexican state‘s license to purchase a vehicle, but you will need a visa and proof of residence, etc.; they usual assorted documents, plus full payment. As a foreigner, with no credit history in Mexico, financing anything would probably be impossible. We have purchased cars, and homes, in Mexico and had to come up with cash, or a bank transfer. Sometimes, you can get a dealer to accept a credit card or debit card payment, but you will have to make prior arrangements with your home bank for a larger than normal purchase and a time window for it to occur. It can be done. If your papers are in order, the dealer can arrange the registration in your state of residence. Don‘t forget insurance.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

You didn't mention what your visa situation would be. That may have implications for whether you can bring in your truck.


----------



## ManHammer (Sep 17, 2012)

RVGRINGO said:


> You do not need a Mexican state‘s license to purchase a vehicle, but you will need a visa and proof of residence, etc.; they usual assorted documents, plus full payment. As a foreigner, with no credit history in Mexico, financing anything would probably be impossible. We have purchased cars, and homes, in Mexico and had to come up with cash, or a bank transfer. Sometimes, you can get a dealer to accept a credit card or debit card payment, but you will have to make prior arrangements with your home bank for a larger than normal purchase and a time window for it to occur. It can be done. If your papers are in order, the dealer can arrange the registration in your state of residence. Don‘t forget insurance.


Thank you so much.


----------

